# NVGTS.SYS blue screening... ideas?



## zatblast (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi, been having a bit of a problem with my first build... (and if you happen around the nvidia/asus boards this is posted there too.. but dont expect much from them lol)
I have tried everything i could think of including researching it but got no where there, so tried multiple combintations and did my first bios flash ^^ but nothings worked and i have no ideas left...

system: MSI 8800gt 512mb
asus 750I P5N-D
2gb XMS2 800mhz ram
seagate 320gb 7200.10
corsair hx620watt psu

motherboard bios v. 0304 (was using bios 0203)

ok so windows XP SP1, will install no problems at all, and boot without blue screening, I then proceed to download and install SP2, it installs without any problems, asks to reboot... i let it, it boots and because there is no pw until its working, it goes straight to the desktop and aproximately 1 second later it was blue screening, followed by a  reboot...

when a XP SP2 disk is used, it installs and runs fine... until updates are made I believe it was specifically IE7 at the time, upon reboot from that... it was not quite reaching the widnows desktop, and was rather blue screening and rebooting


The only useful information from the blue screen is the location nvgts.sys

research of nvgts.sys shows it apparently being involved in several problems, but nothing showing up like this... and no fixes that i could find...

any help at all would be great

thanks,
zat

edit: after multiple reboots and bsod, windows does occasionally load... and defrag will cause a bsod even from safe mode :/


----------



## KBD (Mar 1, 2008)

I had a similar problem after putting together my system though my problem wasn't getting BSOD but system would occasionally not boot past the first screen. I tracked it down to nvidia SATA drivers which are buggy, the solution was not installing them at all and using whatever comes with the OS. Also are your video drivers and chipset drivers up to date?


----------



## zatblast (Mar 1, 2008)

video drivers were, however chipset drivers? if you could explain what the chipset drivers are please *looks stupid*...

anyways will see what i can get xp to install by itself for now, the really generic ones it starts off with seems to lag the system to no end though so i was installing the drivers asap except for 1 time to test... and yea it bsod after that  but ah yea..


----------



## KBD (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes, chipset drivers are very important to have that could be the cause of your problem. Here's a link for the driver for nforce750 for WinXP, follow the instructions there:

http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_winxp_8.43.html

Usually getting then from direct from nvidia is sufficent, however if you are still having problems you can try getting from asus directly. Here's the link  to all downloads for your board from asus. Take a look there could be some tools you can find useful:

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=P5N-D

So if you already have the OS installed then download and install the chipset driver from the first link. Also I don't want to rule out the nvidia SATA driver causing this problem so don't install them for now. See how this works out and let us know if you are making progress.

Oh, if you want to know more about drivers here's a link to an article in wiki, it will explain it better than i can:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Device_driver

P.S. You also want to check out intel processor drivers, i'm not familiar with intel systems but someone here may be able to steer you in the right direction.


----------



## zatblast (Mar 2, 2008)

the nforce 750 drivers seem to be working nicely, no bsod since they were put on ^^

seriously, thanks alot KBD


----------



## KBD (Mar 2, 2008)

Well, i'm glad you got this resolved. 

 i actually had BSODs myself after assembling the system because i used chipset drivers by gigabyte (my mobo brand) as opposed to nvidia's that's why i suggested getting it from them. Don't forget to inslall all the Windows updates after installation of SP2


----------

